# Visiting the UK, South Coast



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello my UK brothers. I'll be visiting Weymouth for 3 weeks for work (short notice) and have purchased a travel case to bring a bike with me. I'll ride to and from work most days and probably spin around Portland trails a couple times but looking for singletrack trails and climbing on the weekends. 

Ill have and a car for transport and looking for places within reasonable day driving distance. I'm thinking of New Forest and hoping I might get some ideas from others. I'll be in country 19 Aug - 9 Sept so I will have two full weekends. 

Thanks is in advance for any ideas.


----------



## madmark (Feb 14, 2008)

Swinley forest has some good trails http://www.thecrownestate.co.uk/media/289819/mountain-biking-routes-in-swinley-forest.pdf


----------



## WinFreak (May 18, 2016)

All of Surrey is littered with nice MTB routes

Leith Hill & Peaslake area is good and there's the South Downs Way if you fancy a bit of long distance riding


----------



## robinfisk (Mar 10, 2007)

You could try dartmoor or Exmoor. One of the UK Bike Mags (Mountain Bike Rider or MBR have published a few routes in the south west, along with GPS tracks  Follow Link)

Alternatively, try some of the MapMyRoute trails

The new forest is quite flat, I lived there for a year and moved because of the poor mountain biking.


----------



## robinfisk (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I should have read the date of the original post, lol


----------

